# I just can’t do it anymore



## IBSwontbeatme (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi there,

Ive been reading this stuff on this website for years but have never taken the time to post, because I never really felt like I needed to till now. Im nineteen and have had IBS for about 5 years, starting as IBS-alternating which in the last couple of years has become IBS-D, and most recently, in the last six months, absolutely brutal and very debilitating.

I wake up every morning, go for my run, eat my breakfast. Thats where the pattern stops. Some mornings after breakfast, Ill have my first movement other days not. I am gaurunteed however to need by the time I am at work and from there on for the next few hours I am to and from the toilet around six times, with loose, fluffy or watery stools. I work in an environment where I cant just get up and go, as I am a dental nurse, if we are mid working on a tooth and I need to go then tough shit (excuse the pun)

No matter what I eat, bland diet, no fruit and veg, plenty of carbs, you name it, it will still be the same. The urges are horrific.

I am very aware that to some extent, although I know not everything is normal down there, that it is in my head. For example, my IBS started during exams at school and would only become apparent during exams. I didnt do well in exams for the rest of my school career because of it, even though previously being a straight A student, I would walk out exams a sweaty, distressed, anxious mess. Again, the last six months all seemed to start around the time the most horrific event of my life happened to me, where I spent days having a series of panic attacks subsequent to it. After that, the diarrhoea that came with these panic attacks never seemed to go away, even after the anxiety did.

Now Im in a horrible rut of anxiety giving me diarrhoea but the diarrhoea giving me anxiety. I wont go on public transport, I wont go out for dinner or nights out, I wont get in peoples cars, I wont go on holiday, planes, etc. Im too scared. I had a drive to go to university but now I think what is the point. To be honest the last few days Ive felt really low about t all and Im beginning to think what is the point all together. Nothing controls it, immodium controls the waste coming out but not the urges in my bowel of needing to go. The only difference is I get to the toilet and nothing comes out.

Help me. I dont want to live like this.

Thanks


----------



## Mark Danielson (Nov 25, 2017)

You gave me advice so I’m going to give you advice. I would suggest maybe a new med I live in the US as I know but I am pretty sure the UK has some great meds to help with IBS D and it’s symptoms. Take care man look on the bright side of things to.


----------



## organicgirl (May 24, 2016)

Hi,

I just want you to know that I understand. I have had problems off and on for years but it never lasted really long. I am going on 9 weeks of only eating boiled chicken, white rice and scrambled eggs. If I eat anything else I have hours of diarrhea in the morning. I have a job where I am on the road traveling from one home to another and have a high caseload. The anxiety I feel over this is terrible and now I am depressed. I won't go anywhere either as I never know if it will hit. I don't have an answer but wanted you to know that you aren't alone....


----------



## Kamal hossain (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi

Really i feel your problem. I am also running through this bloody shit. Whenever my meal is different from daily routine i face this problem. Specially when i eat any kind of milky food than it comes with heavier and mucus are going with stool. One month ago i was in hospital and doctor give me only one medicine.

That's Alavarine Citrate-60 mg.

now i feel better than before. But not completely recovered.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Doctor? Full Health Profile please.


----------



## IBSwontbeatme (Nov 26, 2017)

Ive updated my health profile now


----------



## IBSwontbeatme (Nov 26, 2017)

minimalizer said:


> Doctor? Full Health Profile please.


 I've updated my health profile now


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Don't give up.

I am a 65 year old man who has had IBS-D for 40 years. Granted, as you alluded to, we all have different triggers. But I noticed that you may have pinpointed yours without even knowing it. You used the terms like "panic" and "in my head" and "anxiety" over a half a dozen times.

Your insides may be talking to you. The problem is often NOT what you eat. So talking about your diet may not mean very much for you. (This is not meant as a challenge to those who have found diets that help them very much - there are many cases of that working...but many cases of that NOT working.) But, in your case, controlling your anxiety may be the key to most everything. If you feel fairly normal while you are sitting at home, and only have problems going into the outside world, I'd say to pay attention to that. Sometimes medications that control the gut (i.e. immodium) aren't the answer.

I'd say that you should look into anxiety medication. I know it helps me ALOT, with a little bit of gut medication on the side (lomotil). Again, I don't pretend to have absolute answers (and anyone, other than yourself, that claims to, is kidding themselves...and you). We are all different and require different approaches to solutions.

Good luck in your search. Don't give up. I raised a family, we went on vacations and I worked in advertising as a career (plenty of pressure) and made it through. And new medical advances are made every year.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Marijuana's great for anxiety and with an equal ratio of THC and CBD in the strain. It's part of my regime. It is an herb, properly called Cannabis-fast becoming accepted for medicinal use in it's natural form with the full spectrum properties, including the other cannabinoids. CBD is a natural anti-spasmotic. You can buy already in tincture form in dispensaries here. If it's not available there yet, it might be in the future I've heard.


----------



## Green Floyd (Aug 8, 2017)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/339682-22-yrs-of-ibs-d-halted-with-first-dose-of-kratom/

This is the only treatment that's worked for me in 22 years. It may not be for everyone, but I'm shouting this from the rooftops because the success was immediate and has continued to work for the past four months. It's worth a try! Relief from IBS-D came as a total surprise, I began kratom as treatment for chronic severe pain (which is also under control).

I didn't have a mild case, 29 bathroom trips every day, all day, was the norm for me.

Is it worth $5 to see if it can work for you?


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

sad to hear so many are being tormented by this, surprised to find that i am not that alone...


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

It's really sad and unfortunate that you had IBS from your teen years. I had a perfect stomach at that time. IBS started to hit at me at 24.

My thoughts are with you. Don't worry, there will always be times when you're feeling 100% better. There are ups and downs.


----------



## chamois (Dec 13, 2017)

I read that LDN (Low-dose Naltrexone) can help... haven't tried it yet but it has some anti-anxiety properties...

I used two Lomotil in the morning and Imodium after every meal and it helped me for many years.


----------



## doggo (Dec 8, 2017)

I tried low dose naltrexone for about 3 months and it did absolutely nothing for me.


----------

